# Cauterization of vascular lesion in ear canal



## JulesofColorado (Jul 23, 2009)

Patient has eustachian tube dysfunction and right canal abnormal growth, suspicious for skin cancer.

Silver nitrate was used to cauterize the vascular lesion in right ear canal to stop the bleeding.

What CPT and ICD-9 procedure code would I use for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Jul 27, 2009)

*hi*

we can code as 17000
icd 388.8
thanks
dr sunil 
cpc


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

